# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  VENTA DE TRUCHAS ARCOIRIS

## vlaza

PARA LOS INTERESADOS EN EL DISTRITO DE CABANA DE LA PROVINCIA DE PALLASCA, ANCASH SE TIENE LA PISCIGRANJA "LA VIRGEN" LA CUAL SE ENCUENTRA EN FASE OPERATIVA Y DE COMERCIALIZACION POR LO QUE A LOS INTERESADOS CONTACTARSE: 
LIC. MANUEL HIDALGO SIFUENTES
ALCALDE DE LA PROVINCIA DE PALLASCA-CABANA
TELF. 947674934 
ING. VLADIMIR ZAMORA GARCIA
JEFE DEL AREA DE DESARROLLO ECONOMICO MPP-C
TELF RPM 977234642 
SR. BRAULIO GUZMAN HUACACHE
RESPONSABLE DE PRODUCCION
TELF. 947722375Temas similares: I convencion nacional de truchas de exportacion 2011 Artículo: Cultivo a nivel industrial de truchas se incrementa 25% anual en el país Comercializarán 10 mil truchas de provincia liberteña de Santiago de Chuco Producción de truchas se incrementará en más del 90% en Puno, estiman Huancavelica busca convertirse en la primera potencia exportadora de truchas

----------

